
Russian users have better passwords than US users - Faizann20
http://fsecurify.com/password-analysis-based-on-countries/
======
zzzcpan
They don't actually, it just appears so to an uninformed observer. The
analysis doesn't take into account even the fact, that they have two keyboard
layouts and type passwords in the same one they use for logins, but presume
they use another one, that feels native to them.

------
kafkaesq
Could be, in part, because Russian words are about 30% longer than English
words, on average (personal names, perhaps more so).

~~~
qbrass
The Russian alphabet is also larger than English.

